# Why hasn't someone created car guides??



## mgoodell1976 (Oct 7, 2007)

I am new to nitro racing. I have been reading numerous articles and videos the last two weeks before starting to break in my new tsunami truggy.I broke it in yesterday and it seems to be running pretty good. But I do have some concerns. I checked the piston head with glow plug out and I would swear it has what they refer to as pitting on the head already. but I made sure that there was blue smoke coming out from exhaust when running so i doubt it was overheated. I purchased a digital temp gun on ebay last night to be safe. also, i still have the damnest time getting it to start for me. always get it to start, but not within 3 pulls or even close from cold start. Why is that? Warm starts are no problem. also, why don't someone make car manuals(like they do for real vehicles) explaining how to remove engine,a-arms,battery box, and everything else from the rc nitro vehicles??? they show many places online how to rebuild engine but what about getting the engine out of vehicle???same with the pull start..2 screws are buried. if i ever have to change it do i have to take off the entire front end suspension?? these are questions(just a few) that i have as new person to nitro. I would pay pretty well for someone to make a guide to my redcat racing tsunami truggy..(hint hint) hope someone hears this and takes action. You have my email.


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

idk about redcat racing but rtr's dont come with manuals, kits do. how many tanks did you run through your car? and, have you started leaning it out yet? to take out your motor there should be 4 screws, they are probably big on the botom of your chassis that hold the motor mounts to the chassis. just take those out and you should be able to take the motor out. i dont know though, ive never had a redcat product.


----------



## mgoodell1976 (Oct 7, 2007)

i'v ran about 7 tanks now. and i have leaned it out. I know about the 4 screws for engine mount at bottom, but what about all that stuff on top?more stuff to hold it in place there i'm sure.


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

I believe the Redcat products are the same as the Himoto stuff. At least they were when they first cam out.

You may have some additional luck looking for those kits as well.


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

the four motor mount screws should take out the motor, nothing on top should be in the way... the only thing would be a tranny brace and that would be it, other then that it should pop right out. the fuel lines would have to come off but thats easy. then you'd have to re-mesh the clutchbell to the spur, but thats easy


----------



## mgoodell1976 (Oct 7, 2007)

i noticed that the pull start has 4 screws but only the right side ones are accessible. so if needed to take it off I would have to a: remove engine and then take it off or b:take off the entire front end to get the the left side screws.is this correct guess? I appreciate your answers guys. I am totally new to this and know I will have to deal with this stuff eventually.


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

it'd be easier just to take out the motor then take out the pull start.


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

no offense, but you sound lazy. yes, to do motor work, you have to take the entire engine off of the chassis (or at least you SHOULD) to prevent anyting from getting into the engine. not only that, but it will also make it easier to work on. as for the manual, thats amazing that yours didnt come with one. almost ALL rc vehicles come with a manual that have a step by step instructions on how to build the entire kit. but the kit you bought is an "off brand" and really cheap quality, so maybe thats why you didnt get a manual. those are also very tought and stressful for beginners because their lack of reliability. dont be afraid to take the kit entirly apart. i take my MBX5T all the way apart after every race (every weekend).


----------



## mgoodell1976 (Oct 7, 2007)

Lazy?? I'm just new to nitro and have no clue how to work on them yet. I bought a cheap one on purpose so if i messed it up it wouldn't cost me an arm and a leg. the only manual that came with it only shows an exploded view. which does nothing to show me how to dismantle each piece, but rather only where they go.you can't know how to remove an engine if you've never done it before. did you know how to remove and replace your real car engine without any help or manuals? I just want information so i can learn. what so bad about that?


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with trying to get a "value" kit to save some money. But when you buy a "cheap" kit that doesn't come with support or manuals, did you really get a value. I'm not bashing anyone, but I've learned the hard way that sometimes in R/C that it actually is cheaper to pay more up front.

Having said that, Hobbytalk and other forums are a good place to learn so keep posting your questions. But since it is an open forum be prepared for all type of responses.


----------



## mgoodell1976 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks blade..it appears from some pics i have seen at online stores that the engine simply pulls out of a transmission gear shaft after removing the 4 engine mount screws underneath chassy..is this all correct? if so its not nearly as much as i anticipated.I figured you might have to mess with gears and stuff and mess with tranny screws or settings to remove engine and that had me worried.


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

thats right. the only thing you have to do with the tranny is re-mesh the gears when you set the motor back in


----------



## mgoodell1976 (Oct 7, 2007)

i took it out to play today and it took like 50 cranks to start from cold. (always one of my biggest problems..starting it)yes i primed it and used throttle trim to help start it, and yes the piston was put in correct position after last use for cooldown.no it was not flooded.got it started finally and everytime i pushed brake it would die on me and the brakes had very little stopping power too boot.my brakes worked great last time i ran it. someone on another thread just told me my idle screw caused that problem so i will try to fix tomarrow. cause when i couldn't get it to start while tryin to fix brake problem, i found out my igniter was dead..end of day before i ever even got to play.  I have much to learn about tuning just so i can finally play with it for a while. either it wont start easily enough or it wont stay running. i just want to play with it.lol but i'm determined to learn this crap.


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Good you are determined!

Me, I just play with electrics. Going on 6 years now and still no nitros.


----------

